# Does anyone know what this is?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I picked it up at an auction as part of a job lot of silver plated stuff. It needs a damn good clean but until I know what it is and what its worth I'll not bother. It measures just shy of 9 inches across the aperture (23cm in new money) and stands at just over 3 inches (8cm) high.

Its silver plated and ornate. My initial thoughts was that it could be a stand to put a cake plate on , or some such...but I'm open to any thoughts that may help my research.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where's the glass bowl that normally fits in that surround?

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Where's the glass bowl that normally fits in that surround?
> 
> tony


There isn't one...but that then answers the question though doesn't it: its a surround for a glass dish?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Make a nice plant pot stand.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Looks to me as though it could be a stand for the old re-fillable Soda Siphons.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a Chafing stand Graham, Google 'Silverplate Chafing Stand Casserole Holder' for more examples.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> It's a Chafing stand Graham, Google 'Silverplate Chafing Stand Casserole Holder' for more examples.
> 
> Terry


Now I knew at least one of us was a bit posh and it turns out its you:grin2:

Thanks Terry

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Terry is correct. one can always have a reasonable idea as to it's purpose judging by the handles to start with, this is for something heavy or hot, notice the conical shape to prevent the item touching the surface it stands on.So either a soup tureen or the casserole style dish.but I would say for soup due to size.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As you have no dish with it you could put two of them there little dumpy night lights under (standing them on something so´s you don´t burn the table) 
Put a S/S plate ontop whith food you want to keep hot, see what I´m getting at ? 
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As you have no dish with it you could put two of them there little dumpy night lights under (standing them on something so´s you don´t burn the table) 
Put a S/S plate ontop whith food you want to keep hot, see what I´m getting at ? 
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you decide to sell it, do not clean it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I will be selling it and I will be cleaning it.

I buy and sell a decent amount of silver and cleaned stuff goes better than uncleaned. It wont be showroom clean but just enough to show the possibilities...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Times change before one realises it. It always sold better if the buyer could see the original state, have people got lazy or want more for their money these days.:wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Times change before one realises it. It always sold better if the buyer could see the original state, have people got lazy or want more for their money these days.:wink2:


There is something in what you say Cabby. The auctioneers that I use suggest that uncleaned can be better however in my experience I tend to be able to buy cheaper when the stuff is uncleaned. It also helps to hide the hallmarks so in that way I pick up some interesting stuff which others cant be bothered with. I then give most stuff a cursory clean and sell it on.

It is rare that I will clean something up to showroom finish as I do subscribe partially to the theory that a bit of tarnish does help to authenticate/date stuff.

Anyway this is how it looks now. It still has some marking/tarnishing on it and when I resell it, it "...would benefit from a good clean...":smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had something very similar to this tho I think it was probably shallower - it held a partitioned glass plate which I used for nibbles.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> I had something very similar to this tho I think it was probably shallower - it held a partitioned glass plate which I used for nibbles.


Nice one

You can have something similar again if you go on Ebay :wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've spent quite a lot of time over the last few years of travelling giving all my 'stuff' to the local charity shop, so no thanks! 

At one stage the fellow in the charity shop said to my husband 'What kind of house do you live in - a castle?!' So I think I must have been fairly successful!


----------

